# Frage zur E-Mail Endung bei GMX



## Jordi_Chin (26. Oktober 2017)

Hi!

Gibt es die e-Mail Endung @gmx.net überhaupt?
Hab vorhin eine Mail versehentlich an @gmx.net geschickt. GMX vergibt eigentlich ja nur Adressen mit @gmx.de.

Danke für Eure Antworten

Jordi_Chin


----------



## BlueDragonLG (26. Oktober 2017)

Meine Email Adresse endet auch auf gmx.net ohne Punkt


----------



## Jordi_Chin (26. Oktober 2017)

BlueDragonLG schrieb:


> Meine Email Adresse endet auch auf gmx.net ohne Punkt



Meinte natürlich, dass GMX nur welche mit @gmx.de vergibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NatokWa (26. Oktober 2017)

die gmx.net Adressen sind ALTE Adressen aus der anfangszeit von GMX . Heutzutage bekommt man die net mehr , aber früher waren die üblich weil die keine Länderkennung "wollten" und .com zu teuer war . Habe auch noch ne uralte wo ich schon lange net mehr drauf zugreife die auf .net endet ......


----------



## Abductee (26. Oktober 2017)

.net kann man immer noch anlegen.
(zumindest als Bestandskunde)


----------



## Cinnayum (26. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab auch eine .net als alias, erst vor 1-2 Jahren angelegt. Die Hauptadresse ist natürlich .de (auch viel älter, von 2001 oder so).


----------



## Jordi_Chin (26. Oktober 2017)

Wie auch immer, den Kundenservice werde ich wohl nicht fragen. Ein Anruf kostet 3,99 € aus dem deutschen Festnetz... 

Etwas nervig find ich GMX schon. Einmal heißt es gmx.de, dann wieder gmx.net...  😑

Gruß
Jordi_Chin


----------



## Jordi_Chin (26. Oktober 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> .net kann man immer noch anlegen.
> (zumindest als Bestandskunde)



Bin eigentlich schon auch GMX Kunde. Wo kann man denn da eine neue Adresse anlegen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Oktober 2017)

Jordi_Chin schrieb:


> Gibt es die e-Mail Endung @gmx.net überhaupt?


Ja, es gibt .de und .net
Ich nutze beide

GMX: E-Mail-Adresse, FreeMail, De-Mail & Nachrichten


----------



## Abductee (26. Oktober 2017)

Jordi_Chin schrieb:


> Bin eigentlich schon auch GMX Kunde. Wo kann man denn da eine neue Adresse anlegen?



Email -> Einstellungen -> E-Mail-Adressen



Jordi_Chin schrieb:


> Etwas nervig find ich GMX schon. Einmal heißt es gmx.de, dann wieder gmx.net...



Die Domäne ist so wie man sie hat, da wird nix doppelt auf .com/.de/.net zugestellt.


----------

